# What Do You Look Like Now?



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Heres calling out every one to post a current pic of no more then a couple of weeks old of what you ar looking like now be it off season, getting ready for a show, trying to lose a bit of weight or putting weight on or what ever reason post your pics on this thread and lets see what every 1 is currently looking like :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Heres calling out every one to post a current pic of no more then a couple of weeks old of what you ar looking like now be it off season, getting ready for a show, trying to lose a bit of weight or putting weight on or what ever reason post your pics on this thread and lets see what every 1 is currently looking like :thumb:


Hi mate, everything going ok?

I thought you would get the ball rolling for us.....?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is 1 of me taken on monday the 27th of july 13 weeks out from the ukbff Hercules show im 18 stone 10 at 6 foot 2 here and in much need of melanotan lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Not a patch on you mate but heres a back shot frmo a few days ago...










5'8/5'9 ~12 stone


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Taken about a month ago weighing about 20 stone 10lb, needing a cut!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ure a big koont buddy


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

powerlifter8 getting some good shape coming through on your back keep at it dude next step that 13 mark  willsey you lump keep going with the mass you have a big frame and you still have visible vasularity in your upper arms have to get a work out in soon


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Me sunning it in Portugal at beginning of June this year...3 weeks post comp :cool2:

14st 4lbs at 5' 11" @ ~7% BF.

(BTW the lamp post is in the background and not growing out of my head!)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

heres 2 weeks ago start of dietish just need to cut some bodyfat down that ive aquired lol

6-8 week mini cut then back to gaining some weight hopefully keep the bf more in check this time


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Me at 13.5 stone about a month ago whilst cutting, don't have any recent pics but im down to 13 stone now


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Taken about a month ago weighing about 20 stone 10lb, needing a cut!


20 stone?!?! Monster! :beer:

How tall are you?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

2 weeks ago,


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good lads, ure all making me look fat im guna have to shape up ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres a pic of me from 8 moths ago to how i look last week. I cringe everytime i see the before pic :thumb: This was after cutting, i am now bulking again.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

dudz said:


> 20 stone?!?! Monster! :beer:
> 
> How tall are you?


6ft 2"

or maybe 3"

not too sure


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

taken 2 days ago still cutting at the mo


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> 6ft 2"
> 
> or maybe 3"
> 
> not too sure


 jeese mate your a big dude and you look good with it (in a strict bodybuilding way not gay way lol)

im 6ft 2 (nearly 6ft 3 but i say 6ft 2) and you have 3 stones on me lol! :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

From the other day in the gym - should not be smiling in the gym, wtf?! :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok this was taken about 6 hours ago just for dsahnas for his yellow hi vis fetish..


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

^

Itchy balls? :tongue:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Heres a pic of me from 8 moths ago to how i look last week. I cringe everytime i see the before pic :thumb: This was after cutting, i am now bulking again.


Looking good mate :beer: .


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Heres a pic of me from 8 moths ago to how i look last week. I cringe everytime i see the before pic :thumb: This was after cutting, i am now bulking again.


Yup totally agree, looking hot! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Me after my first cut, 6 week diet. kept the diet up and look a little more shredded than this now


----------



## bigwmd (Jul 25, 2009)

This was taken on the 4th july, still look the same as i want to keep it off for the summer. Starting my bulking mid august (after my holidays).


----------



## bigwmd (Jul 25, 2009)

sorry its so big, bit of a computer biff and i dont know how to shrink it


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pictures all round i wont post up a picture as i am sure you all know what i look like by now:lol:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

from a few days ago taken for progress piccies


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

meh bit small lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Great pictures all round i wont post up a picture as i am sure you all know what i look like by now:lol:


How is the training going? You still updating your journal as if you are will go back and take a visit?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Few days ago. Small and fat:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> How is the training going? You still updating your journal as if you are will go back and take a visit?


Deleted it mate, i put too much personal info on it in my dieted down insane head state and it made me uncomfortable

Training is actually looking up since today, first heavy back day in a long time and it felt good. I took it super easy after my diet as i was on pct and burnt out but its time to hit up the intensity again because i have lost a little size and i am unhappy with this.....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Deleted it mate, i put too much personal info on it in my dieted down insane head state and it made me uncomfortable
> 
> Training is actually looking up since today, first heavy back day in a long time and it felt good. I took it super easy after my diet as i was on pct and burnt out but its time to hit up the intensity again because i have lost a little size and i am unhappy with this.....


Well would be good to see you get another one going. Ive finally got one going but keep it pretty simple and clean. Just every day I post my diet, training and thats it.

Any contests in mind? I cant wait for my first one. Im too impatient


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Well would be good to see you get another one going. Ive finally got one going but keep it pretty simple and clean. Just every day I post my diet, training and thats it.
> 
> Any contests in mind? I cant wait for my first one. Im too impatient


No contests in my for me mate. I am on week 5 of pct and i will be taking all of this year off. Then if blood work comes back ok..... i will do a gaining cycle. I see no point in stepping on stage again until i am a full heavy weight (was 210lb last time and the top of the class is 225lb).

I shall check through your journal now:beer:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

See http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal-3.html for how I looked about 6-7 weeks ago.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

photos taken today :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Loving your missus as always peahead, your not looking too bad either i suppose:whistling: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking large pea head and the missus is looking very well.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys..decided about 3 week jump into the local show...7 week away at the mo.

Thought i would put one up of of lou as well...as i did promise Con a while back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> Thanks guys..decided about 3 week jump into the local show.
> 
> Thought i would put one up of of lou as well...as i did promise Con a while back.


 :thumbup1: Lou looks superb very nice figure on her.

Good luck in the show mate i had no idea you were doing one the way you talk some times you would imagine you to be wasted away to nothing:lol:

Fvck it i just took this picture i cant help but put up pictures:laugh: bare in mind i am 100% clean for 5 weeks minus the clomid and torem obviously (havent bothered to get into my mad slin plan yet like i had initially stated i would be doing). Weighing 230lb now after a couple of weeks of dieting, i am eating about 3k per day now. Sadly i feel so tiny i feel embrassed entering the gym and thats no joke.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

still lookin large con and in good nick to. get that slin pin rollin


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Still looking massive there Con regardless of whats going on in the head when off.

Look like you made some good improvements to your calves as well.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

How long are u stayin off gear for con.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> still lookin large con and in good nick to. get that slin pin rollin


Will do mate. Seeing that i really had not been training seriously at all (literally going into the gym once or twice per week and just pumping the body a bit with 50% of my normal weights) i really didnt see the point in using drugs:lol:



chilisi said:


> nice pants tiger :tongue:


Ed Hardy all the way mate, i actually just got a wicked new Ed Hardy hat in white yesterday along with a great AFFLICTION shirt:beer:

Biff all of this year and perhaps forever if my blood tests come back dodgy........my health is worth more than any muscle and the amount of guys having problems has worried me lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

chilisi said:


> thought i regonised that design. i bet them knicks werent cheap :whistling:


Tbh i get most of my Ed Hardy stuff in TKMAX which is like the european TJMAX and then it does not cost very much. I do have quite a few very expensive clothes but i no longer buy them due to financial reasons:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

chilisi said:


> cool, i never buy clothes.my cousin is a fashion guru and throws things away when they dont match so i put them to use.most of it is brand new so i dont feel to cheap doing it :laugh:
> 
> you look good though mate. a very strong and muscular back.


Thanks mate:thumb:

Here is one i took a couple of days ago for the front shot seeing that i usually put up back shots:rolleyes:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Looking scary large there Con!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

M_at said:


> Looking scary large there Con!


I must have bigorexia then because the second pct started i swear i wasted away to nothing:lol: I hate that pumpless feel that you have when you walk around it makes me feel about 150lb!


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

first pic me before any training second pic 4 months later


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I think your chest has got a fair bit bigger Con


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

You look rather sexy there lumpy, nice one!

Cheers younggun but i will not be happy until i look like a freak! LOL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking lean there bro, good size as well, despite what you say.

Swear last time I saw that room there was a bed in there :lol:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Con said:


> You look rather sexy there lumpy, nice one!
> 
> Cheers younggun but i will not be happy until i look like a freak! LOL


thanks buddy the first pic i look a state 7 years of fcukall and eating junk


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

my av was only a week or so ago


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con and Peahead, fancy a shag?  :lol:

Hmmm might need to do some photos soon....


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Con said:


> I must have bigorexia then because the second pct started i swear i wasted away to nothing:lol: I hate that pumpless feel that you have when you walk around it makes me feel about 150lb!


Regardless of what you may think mate, and i know the mind is a f#cker for it. You are looking in great shape mate, and bloody big by anyones standards.

Keep up the good work, and i hope your bloods come back ok.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

ryoken said:


>


Mate, I hope you was thinking of me.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice thread.

Ok I'll post one, but it's from two months ago as I've been off gym basically for 3 weeks due to left shoulder injury and had flu a few weeks before that so not feeling too positive out everything..

Was 110kg's / 242lbs in the picture.


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Too fat right now to have a top-off photo but here's me sitting at 20 years old, 18.5 stone and 5.8/9 taken last week.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

RobZombie said:


> Too fat right now to have a top-off photo but here's me sitting at 20 years old, 18.5 stone and 5.8/9 taken last week.


Looking strong Rob + Impressive quads.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TS, fancy a shag? 

Looking very nice, you dirty Saffa.


----------



## JoeCrow (Jun 4, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Heres a pic of me from 8 moths ago to how i look last week. I cringe everytime i see the before pic :thumb: This was after cutting, i am now bulking again.


Looking ace there. What were you weighing before and after?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> Mate, I hope you was thinking of me.


sorry mate i may of been thinking of you but it was at that point the missis sneezed whilst she had been giving the best head ever:cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Judas said:


> Looking good mate :beer: .





fitnessfreak said:


> Yup totally agree, looking hot! :thumbup1:


Cheers :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JoeCrow said:


> Looking ace there. What were you weighing before and after?


Cheers mate. I think the first pic i was weighing around 12 stone ish, second pic i was 11 stone 5

Currently 12 stone 6 and feel very fat :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> TS, fancy a shag?
> 
> Looking very nice, you dirty Saffa.


Aahhh thanks sweatie. xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> Ok I'll post one, but it's from two months ago as I've been off gym basically for 3 weeks due to left shoulder injury and had flu a few weeks before that so not feeling too positive out everything..
> 
> Was 110kg's / 242lbs in the picture.


OMG WE FINALLY GET TO SEE YOU FACE :rockon:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

<---------- avi was taken two weeks ago


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> OMG WE FINALLY GET TO SEE YOU FACE :rockon:


There is actually one in my profile with my face thats been there for ages. This one I'm looking into the sun directly and I look like I'm about to sh!t in my pants. Not the best...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RobZombie said:


> Too fat right now to have a top-off photo but here's me sitting at 20 years old, 18.5 stone and 5.8/9 taken last week.


Willsey, as I told Rob yesterday, he's going to give you a run for your money!

Looking huge Rob. Doing well!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Willsey, as I told Rob yesterday, he's going to give you a run for your money!
> 
> Looking huge Rob. Doing well!


Well have word the Paddy and tell him not to do the same show as what im doing!

I better get on that blast!!!


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Well have word the Paddy and tell him not to do the same show as what im doing!
> 
> I better get on that blast!!!


I have seriously got to change my user name my names not Rob its Scott at the time i didnt think i would be using this site enough for it to matter :lol:

And Mike dont worry mate, your in far better shape than i am pluss i am only a mere junior.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

But Rob Zombie makes some cool music.


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> But Rob Zombie makes some cool music.


Agree'd and thats what i was listening to when i chose the name, fcuk it im Rob. :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RobZombie said:


> Agree'd and thats what i was listening to when i chose the name, fcuk it im Rob. :laugh:


Hi Rob!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Sadly i feel so tiny i feel embrassed entering the gym and thats no joke.....


hmm imagine how i feel lol

i was feeling quite pumped until i read this haha


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I like your boxers Con.

Still looking ace mate.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope your mum or bird did the wee silver bows on the curtains Con..............or your a giant Hampton!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

a pic taken 7 weeks out from the hercules 2009 show weight is a watery 17 stone 10 lbs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking very good pob.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you lot are in too good nick damn you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Here is 1 of me taken on monday the 27th of july 13 weeks out from the ukbff Hercules show im 18 stone 10 at 6 foot 2 here and in much need of melanotan lol


No way, its the Sandman off Death Warrant


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

lol f*cking funny never saw that coming!! reps


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

2 weeks left in my cycle.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

took last wednesday


----------



## RallyeRon (Sep 7, 2009)

Just thought i'd add these two pics to show what a difference the right lighting did for the second photo. Both of these pics were taken last week by the way.


----------

